# Melafix for Fin Rot? Kinda confused...



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, so Link here (scroll down):










Has some fin rot (also possible mild fungi infection on his head, or he ripped some scales off, idk what that looks like) and I read that Melafix can cure this. I also heard that it can kill them too.

I started treatment last night and am waiting to clean the water tonight until I find out if it's okay to use this. I put in the correct dosage for a 2.5gak tank. I also just used aquarium salt last night with is, I was advised to do so. I use AquaSafe for conditioner that is in there as well. 

So I would like to know is it too soon to look for any results? Should I just used aquarium salt and the conditioner? I could also reduece the dose of MelaFix if that will help as well even though it is 1/4 the dose for the tank. He has a heater and it is about 77 degrees. He still won't eat and he runs himself in the the marbles/ his cup when he is startled, maybe even more.

Any thoughts?

I am taking him on a plane on Sunday to fly back to Oregon. TSA is allowing him in the cabin with me. I live in Hawaii for school so he will not be coming back with me mostly likely. I have found a home for him to stay at till I'm back but I want him to be healthy by that time. I will hopefully get my hands on a 5gal with a better heater, light, and filter system.

Let me know if you need more info. I know I have another thread about this but I wanted to know what do to about the Melafix thing, the Wal-Mart here has nothing else for fin rot in it and the nearest Petco is on the other side of Oahu (Not in Honolulu where I am). Convenient, huh?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I have never used melafix, but when I researched it I read that it could harm fish with labyrinth organs. I wouldn't use the melafix, since I read it could kill them. Just my personal opinion, I'm too scared to buy some since I read some bad reviews about it.

But I would wait till someone more experienced than me can pop in and give you advice, since I have never bought or tried the product. I hope your fish gets better!!


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, and you're input helps. I should have done more research. I just remembered seeing it in the store and someone mentioning that it can help with Fin Rot.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I recommend API Stress Coat, it helps with healing and repairing damaged fins/scales, and few other things.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, so until I find out more info should I not use Melafix for the fin rot? It kinda makes sense because he started freaking out the day after I put it in.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes discontinue use of the melafix, maybe some who knows more about it can tell why, but all I know is melafix + betta = no... though it does wonders for other fish.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok, I just cleaned his tank and used just the conditioner and aquarium salt. Someone on another thread also said to not use the melafix so I dropped it altogether. Thank you for your help!


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

I have used it on my betta. I had no problems with it. It did not harm him.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am actually using Melafix right now as a treatment..No harm done.. It is working great.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, maybe it depends on what's in your water also. He seems to be doing okay with out it and just the aquarium salt, my biggest problem now is that he'll die of starvation instead of anything else. Can't get him to eat at all.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What are you trying to feed him?


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have freeze dried bloodworms that he usually loves and I have pellets that I've been trying as well. I have yet to try soaking them in garlic so I was going to try that today.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

is he active and swimming around?


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Not really, he kinda swims around the top of his bowl and just sits there most of the time but he's pretty dang active when I try and get him out of his bowl so I can clean it.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Does he even try to eat the food you offer? Because if he does and than spits it out you should probably go with smaller bites of food..or micro pellets.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

No, he looks at it then swims away from it. Or sometimes into it. I even try pushing it by him again.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Just keep up with the water changes and with the added aqua salt. And make sure to keep the water heated to 80 degrees....with you doing that he will come around and start eating. :] Ill keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, I hope so. It seems like forever since he's eaten anything.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Bettas can go weeks without food as long as you keep their water heated and cleaned. But you have a right to be worried. I know I would be.. But like I said.. Im sure he will start eating soon.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

you could try a live food of some kind for him, that might interest him more. And if he gets picky on them, ween him off, little by little.


----------

